# Meat Prices?



## rollinghillsfarm (Sep 21, 2012)

I have a pygmy-myotonic cross, about 6 months old weighing about 50# that I would like to market for meat privately - could anybody please tell me what a fair price would be?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Check the prices at new Holland auction for goats. The auction prices are posted weekly on-line. Determin if your goat is selection 1, 2 or 3 quality, A good quality Boer goat would be Selection 1 based on the amount of muscle.

http://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/ln_ls320.txt

Slaughter Goats: When compared to Monday`s sale, slaughter kid goats sold 
sharply higher on a lighter supply. Kids traded mostly 20.00-30.00 higher 
with very good demand. Nanny goats sold steady to 5.00 higher, while 
billies sold 20.00-25.00 higher. Slaughter supply consisted of 50 percent 
Slaughter Kids, 40 percent Slaughter Nannies, and 10 percent 
bucks/billies. All Goats are sold by the head on estimated weights.

Slaughter Kids: Selection 1 40-60 lbs 120.00-138.00; 60-80 lbs 136.00-
162.00; 80-100 lbs 158.00-172.00; 100-120 lbs 172.00-200.00; 120-140 lbs 
184.00-212.00. Selection 2 20-40 lbs 78.00-92.00; 40-60 lbs 96.00-138.00; 
60-80 lbs 122.00-140.00; 80-100 lbs 134.00-152.00. Selection 3 20-40 lbs 
40.00-72.00; 40-60 lbs 74.00-100.00; 60-80 lbs 102.00-130.00.


----------



## rollinghillsfarm (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks! That was really helpful_!_


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

If I do a private sale to friends/family I charge $2/lb liveweight and will process for free as a courtesy. Its a fair price for a healthy grassfed animal, especially considering the time it takes to process.


----------



## rollinghillsfarm (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks ABGreen! Most of what we do is sell privately to private individuals and your comment was most helpful.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Our prices here aren't great most want to pay about $1/lb. Are you selling the animal live? Be careful if you're aren't big brother will step in. We allow them to butcher and quarter them here, but they have to do it.


----------



## rollinghillsfarm (Sep 21, 2012)

We're selling the animal live. We've always done that with our sheep just to keep Big Brother out of it.


----------

